

Ask HN: Does anyone use the iOS Story Board functionality for non-trivial apps? - cluda01

I've been mucking around with it and it seems pretty cool. Has anyone used it for anything more complex than just "trivial" apps with 1 or 2 UIView's?
======
dazmiller
we have used it extensively in our applications, some of them with over 20
different views. The real power of the storyboard is to give you a visual
guide to the flow of your application, and also a quick and easy way to get an
overall picture of whats going where. We havent had any issues with it so far
(but i know that some people have), but i am unable to offer a good reason why
we havent had any issues, apart from maybe just dumb luck.

Our coders are now totaly in love with the storyboard view and i doubt i could
get them to change easily. They are now producing code and apps 20%-30% faster
than before simply due to the ability to see what is going on globally.

Another great feature is that you can easily demonstrate and allow non
technical people to see the flow of screens and interactions.

~~~
cluda01
Thanks for the info. I guess I'll look into it more.

